
What Disturbed Glenn Beck About the Facebook Meeting - tannerc
http://www.glennbeck.com/2016/05/19/what-disturbed-glenn-about-the-facebook-meeting/
======
bifrost
To quote the article:

\--- snip ---

I sat there looking around and heard things like: 1) Facebook has a very
liberal workforce. Has Facebook considered diversity in their hiring practice?
The country is 2% Mormon. Maybe Facebook’s company should better reflect that
reality. 2) Maybe Facebook should consider a six-month training program to
help their biased and liberal workforce understand and respect conservative
opinions and values. 3) We need to see strong and specific steps to right this
wrong.

It was like affirmative action for conservatives. When did conservatives start
demanding quotas AND diversity training AND less people from Ivy League
Colleges.

\--- snip ---

It was pretty amusing when I read that. He's not particularly wrong either,
but its funny to see it in print.

I also forget that people take social media as a legitimate news source, why I
don't know but they certainly seem to. If people consider FB a legitimate news
source then maybe there's a valid point; I certainly don't.

------
carlosdp
Pretty good read, it's not what you think it'll be about at first. Super
rambly though, hard to read, but wade through it for the last few paragraph
where the actual take away is and it's a reasonable assessment.

------
sharemywin
He's not being a hypocrite.

